# Marantz NR1501 "Slimline" Review



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

*Features:*

7 ch Discrete Analog Amplifier (50 watts x 7) in Slim Design Chassis
HDMI 1.3 x4 Inputs / x1 Output
Decoding of Dolby TrueHD, dts-HD Master Audio
Video Converter for All Analog Sources to HDMI
Independent Audio Board for Improved Sound
Simple Set-up with MRAC Auto Calibration
Component Video x3 Inputs / x1 Output
Analog Audio Inputs x5, Digital Audio Inputs x3
Marantz Remote D-Bus In/Out Jacks
Detachable Power Cord
On Screen Display for Setup through HDMI out
Glow Key, Precode Remote Control

I just bought this two days ago and I am still learning the intricacy of the setup and calibration - I'll be able to give a better review once I've had time to real dig into it's nuances.

However, at first glance: I do like the look and full of the receiver - I was surprised by how short this receiver truly was. The Harman Kardon AVR154 that I previously owned was easily double the height.

The OSD is easy to configure - I did have to allow for alittle acclimation as it was slightly different than the H/K OSD - with that said, the Marantz OSD seemed dumbed down and remedial...perhaps it simply doesn't need as much configuring head-room...I'm not sure yet. I'll continue to tinker.

The audio codecs shine here - full suite of Dolby and DTS, including the TrueHD and Master Audio lossless codecs. I have set up my two other surrounds for full 7.1 and perhaps that is why Dolby Digital ES sounded much more dramatic than when I switch to TrueHD (Bourne Ultimatum) ... again, some tinkering is in store.

Let's talk about what I don't like: no pre-amp outs mean no headroom for expansion in the amplification area (which I may not need since the room I currently have setup doesn't need that much power pumped through the soundstage....unless I'm trying to peel paint off the walls!)
Secondly, no 5.1 analog inputs...however, since I am going full HDMI, this isn't really a huge issue.
Third: no zone two or zone three. Again, since I'm planning on doing 7.1, this isn't a show stopper - however, I was kinda looking forward to setting up a second area, perhaps the back patio, with some speakers.

Buying the Marantz over the H/K AVR1600 or even the more feature-rich AVR254 was truly a leap of faith. I've heard of the brand name, I like what I've heard about them, yet there were some sacrifices when I picked it out. If worse comes to worse, I still have a highly desirable brand name that will serve me well in the 2nd-hand sell-off area. Let's hope it shines, so I don't have re-wire!

I'll submit another review once I've had time to truly settle it in - till then, I remain luke warm.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Great thoughts, Aaron! Definitely keep us posted with your thoughts after more time with it.


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Jon! I'm usually a pretty optimistic and objective personal - so I tried not to go into this receiver with any expectations. I'm definitely gonna set up the soundstage correctly and run it through its paces before I come back with a definitive opinion.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Additional observations:
Pro: I like that they have a different type of speaker terminal for the surround backs to distinguish them from the "main" channels.
Con: There is no network or streaming facility.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Additional observations:
> Pro: I like that they have a different type of speaker terminal for the surround backs to distinguish them from the "main" channels.
> Con: There is no network or streaming facility.


Another take:
Con: I would have like the surround back speaker terminals to be the same as the other ones. :bigsmile:

Pro: And I'd rather use my computer in my computer room, and not in my livingroom, to do the streaming duties. :bigsmile:

But to each one it's own.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> Another take:
> Con: I would have like the surround back speaker terminals to be the same as the other ones. :bigsmile:
> 
> Pro: And I'd rather use my computer in my computer room, and not in my livingroom, to do the streaming duties. :bigsmile:
> ...


I guess we cancel each other out! I was considering this for my little den system where I would like an all-in-one box that is as pluripotential yet small as possible.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I was considering this for my little den system where I would like an all-in-one box that is as pluripotential yet small as possible.


Oh I see.

* But still, spring clips for the surround back speakers? I guess you won't use these anyway in your den.

Well, almost good to go Kal, just missing that Ethernet port. Shout! onder:

Pst! "Pluripotential"?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> * But still, spring clips for the surround back speakers? I guess you won't use these anyway in your den.


Right. And having them different makes it less likely I would do so by mistake.



> Well, almost good to go Kal, just missing that Ethernet port. Shout! onder:


Yup. I have Ethernet, router and PC in that room, so I would have to add another box to get streaming/downloads into the Marantz.



> Pst! "Pluripotential"?


I guess multipotential would be a better term but pluripotential reveals my background in biology.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

You're getting younger Kal. You like simplicity in differentiating, and are up to date with the Internet. :T

* But I'm sorry, "Multipontential" and "Pluripotential" are two big of a words for me. :blink:

Regards Kal,
Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Nice Run down Aaron :T It looks so compact but with plenty of features!


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently bought a 1501 for my bedroom system. A concern for me is the low power (50W/channel at 8 ohms). I usually have to turn it up to about the half-way value to get a reasonable sound level. Of course, the sound level also depends on the recording level of the source material. For some pop/rock CDs I discovered that I had to turn it way down!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It is a very tidy solution and will fit in almost anywhere, when compared to other offerings...


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Continuing to tinker with it - just ran the EQ Setup to solve a problem with TrueHD not sounding quite right and lo-and-behold it not only fixed the problem, but it sounded pretty good across the board!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

selden said:


> I recently bought a 1501 for my bedroom system. A concern for me is the low power (50W/channel at 8 ohms). I usually have to turn it up to about the half-way value to get a reasonable sound level. Of course, the sound level also depends on the recording level of the source material. For some pop/rock CDs I discovered that I had to turn it way down!


Don't be concern about this, it is absolutely normal, just like you said it yourself (dependent of the source material).



KASR said:


> Continuing to tinker with it - just ran the EQ Setup to solve a problem with TrueHD not sounding quite right and lo-and-behold it not only fixed the problem, but it sounded pretty good across the board!


Excellent news! :T


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Don't be concern about this, it is absolutely normal, just like you said it yourself (dependent of the source material).


My concern is with clipping when I turn the gain way up. I'd rather not fry my tweeters.

Can anyone recommend any oscilloscope software / microphone combination that can be used to view the audio waveform?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

selden said:


> Can anyone recommend any oscilloscope software / microphone combination that can be used to view the audio waveform?


I believe that Mr. Kal Rubinson might be able to help you out on this. Just ask him personally, I'm sure he'll be delighted.
* See post #8 for his name.


----------

